# Just bought my first handgun... It seems to me..



## Noobiskhan (Mar 4, 2013)

That where I live in Florida, people are elitist or are just assholes. I've just bought a glock 19 gen 3. I plan on shooting it often. All I want to know is how to prolong the life of it. I see the people on YouTube saying its necessary to clean it every time you shoot it, others saying you don't have to be that diligent with glocks, and others completely disassembling and cleaning them every time they say. Just wanna know some of your thoughts and what do you recommend for cleaner and lubricant? Also, when you got your first gun, before you knew much, were people helpful? Lol


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

First off, I bought my first gun 45 years ago. I did quite a bit of research before the purchase. I learned a lot from reading and just frequently visiting my local gun shop to talk and listen to people. But reading research helped me most. That an my own logic and experience as time went on.

As far as Glocks, or just about any other quality handgun goes, they can many times outlast their owners. It will have a very long life and more than likely, you'll wind up selling or trading it for something else way before its demise. So don't worry about how long it will last.

Cleaning. There are those who clean their guns every time they shoot them and some who only clean them a few times a year. I try to clean my carry guns after every trip to the range and I do this for my gas operated semi-auto rifles, too. I most confess that there are currently six guns in my safe that need to be cleaned since their last several range sessions. This is also something you needn't worry too much about. I would suggest that you base this on how many rounds fired, the quality of the ammo used (does it shoot dirty?), and how a particular gun dirties. Glocks tend not to dirty their magazines up much whereas S&W M&P's (just an example. The Glock is very simple to field strip and clean and shouldn't take more than 10-15 minutes for a field strip cleaning.

The powder solvent I tend to prefer is Shooter's Choice, but I also have some Hoppe's #9 at my cleaning table. As for lubricants, for my carry guns I don't use any oil. I use either a quality dry lube such as Hornady's One Shop or a quality silicone spray like CRC Heavy Duty. I do this because oil attracts dirt, dust, lint, and debris and I don't want that in my carry guns. Otherwise CLP is excellent.

You bought a great pistol which will serve you well. I also have a gen3 G19 and it is an excellent SD handgun. I have modified all of my carry Glocks to my own preferences and they are fine for their intended use. Simple, rugged, reliable, accurate, and compact, the G19/23 platform is one of the best that Glock offers.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I clean my firearms after each and every use. But, that's just me. I just do a quick field-stripping and no further. As far as I'm concerned, no need to do a complete dis-assembly. 

I use Rem Oil for lubing and whatever bore solvent I find on sale. Nothing fancy or expensive. 

If you prefer, to can clean your Glock every 2nd or 3rd time out shooting. It's not a big deal. Some guys I know, go shooting numerous times w/o cleaning, and don't have any issues. 

Some guys I know, even say that cleaning firearms excessively, lead to premature wear and tear. I don't buy into that, so I clean um. 

Bottom line, it's up to you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I clean my firearms after each and every use. But, that's just me. I just do a quick field-stripping and no further. As far as I'm concerned, no need to do a complete dis-assembly. 

I use Rem Oil for lubing and whatever bore solvent I find on sale. Nothing fancy or expensive. 

If you prefer, to can clean your Glock every 2nd or 3rd time out shooting. It's not a big deal. Some guys I know, go shooting numerous times w/o cleaning, and don't have any issues. 

Some guys I know, even say that cleaning firearms excessively, lead to premature wear and tear. I don't buy into that, so I clean um. 

Bottom line, it's up to you.


----------



## odel0022 (Feb 22, 2013)

I clean and polish my M&P .22 after every trip to the range; so far only 2 trips but I plan on keeping the same method. I use a light amount Rem Oil on an old toothbrush to clean up the gun, and spray a little bit in the bore, let it sit for a minute or two, then run a nylon bore snake through it. Then a do a light lube job on a few spots, then polish it up with my Hoppe's #9 silicone cloth. Keep in mind, this is coming from a beginner so I don't know if I am doing a thorough job, just replicating what youtube taught m.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

The NRA Basic Pistol class lesson plan recommends cleaning your pistol after every range trip. Is it absolutely necessary? Nah. Is it a good idea? I think so.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

sometimes i clean my guns after a range session and sometimes i don't. it will happen that they just end up on the gun bench and rest there until i get around to cleaning them. my carry guns get more attention but not much. 

i think the addage of "clean every time" comes from back in the day when corrosive primers were in common use, and in that regard it was a very good idea. but modern ammunition has come a long way and generally negates the true "need" to clean.

that being said i use Hoppe's #9 Solvent for a thorough cleaning, Hoppe's Lubricating Oil exclusively for oiling the bore and Break Free CLP for all moving parts and other metal surfaces.

now about once a month i will take a handful of my firearms out of a safe and clean them whether they need it or not. this way they can get checked for correct function, signs of rust and general health. using this method everything i have gets cleaned at least once a year. some of my collection is over 100 years old but ALL of my pieces are ready to fire on demand (i keep 500rds minimum on hand for each caliber).

so clean away or put away until you clean. the choice is yours.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I do it every time after a trip to the range. If not, I can still see my old Drill Sergeant yelling at me over my shoulder. I can't get it out of my head.

Cannon


----------



## Noobiskhan (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the replies. I really really appreciate it. I know I'm going to field strip and clean it almost Everytime I visit the range since it will be my carry gun. Like I mentioned before about somebody completely disassembling it. Well that seems a bit much. Once again. Thank you


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I clean all my guns after shooting, but part of that is just from being in the Marines. They were kinda funny about things like that. I don't think it is necessary to do that all the time, depending on how many rounds you have fired. The Glock is so easy to break down and clean that there really is no reason why you wouldn't though. JMHO.


----------

